# Help on how to read lab results please



## Fezzer (Jan 22, 2016)

TSH: .53 (range .55-4.78)
Free t3: 2.7 (range 1.7-3.7)
Free t4: 1.01 (range 0.78-1.48)

Hi guys! These are my lab results. I'm not too sure how to read them. I went to the endo the other day and this is the blood work I had done. I have a multinodular goiter that was seen by an ultrasound done a few months ago, but I was told that the nodules are very small. I have a lot of symptoms, most of which I've had for years, however they have all gotten intense at the same time over the past few months. One of the most recently consistent symptoms is pain in my hip and shoulder joints. My endo is the second doctor to suggest that I may have rheumatoid arthritis (or some other autoimmune problem), because I have other autoimmune issues (psoriasis & vitiligo). I have a rheumatologist appointment coming up in a few months. My endo seemed to think that my appointment there would be very beneficial. Anyway, let me know if you need more info. and thanks in advance! 
-- also I'm a 22 year old female if that makes a difference


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome!

The first thing you need to do is get your lab's ranges for the tests you had done. They are often in parentheses next to your results on the lab report. Once you have the ranges, look at your result for each test, compared to the test's range, to see if you are in range, high, low, or outside of range.

Go ahead and post your ranges next to your results (you can edit your original post), and we'll help you out.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Can you please post some rages. Lab ranges are not the same.

On first glace your Free tests look on the low side - ranges would confirm that. Low or high thyroid levels can and often do cause muscle and joint pain.

Can you post what other lab results you have with ranges as well.

Are you currently taking any medications or supplements?


----------



## Fezzer (Jan 22, 2016)

These are the only labs I've had done so far. I'm not currently on any medications are supplements. Sorry, I just posted the ranges! I didn't know they were different. Thank you guys again.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for posting the ranges. That is very helpful.

Your results are a bit...odd. Your Free T3 is mid-range, which isn't bad. But your Free T4...actually, could you double-check the range you posted for Free T4? I think you may have a typo in there.


----------



## Fezzer (Jan 22, 2016)

I apologize. The t4 range is .78-1.48
I fixed it at the top


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah...okay, that makes more sense.

Your results are still a bit odd to me. Why? Because your Free T3 and Free T4 are in range, and not even close to the top of the range, but your TSH is low out of range.

Generally speaking, when T3 and T4 go up, TSH goes down, but with you, your T3 and T4 results don't "justify" a TSH that low. Therefore, I'm willing to bet that you have some thyroid antibodies at work, and they are skewing your results as well as making you feel lousy. Can you ask your doctor to test your thyroid antibodies?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Therefore, I'm willing to bet that you have some thyroid antibodies at work, and they are skewing your results as well as making you feel lousy. Can you ask your doctor to test your thyroid antibodies?


DITTO - that thought above.

Do you have the test results from the endo? Antibodies tests to be asking for - TPO, TSI and Thyroglobulin antibodies.

How many times have the TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 been run on you?



> TSH: .53 (range .55-4.78)
> Free t3: 2.7 (range 1.7-3.7) *2.2 **is 1/2 range which 3.2 is 3/4 of range - you are slightly higher than 1/2 range*
> Free t4: 1.01 (range 0.78-1.48) *1.14 is 1/2 range whicl 1.32 is 3/4 of range - you are below 1/2 range*


Based on the above - you seem to be a naturally good converter of T4 hormone in your system.

In my opinion - depending on what is causing your low range TSH, that a prescription for levothyroxine, 25 would be worth trying as you are symptomatic for being hypo.

My hips used to kill me and still do occasionally. Have you ever seen a chiropractor?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> My hips used to kill me and still do occasionally. Have you ever seen a chiropractor?


Fascinating. I used to have a lot of hip pain. None in quite a while....wonder if it was my thyroid all along and I never put two and two together!


----------



## Fezzer (Jan 22, 2016)

Those are my test results from my endo. I had some blood work done by my regular doctor, but it came back normal, and I never got those records; however, she still wanted me to get an ultrasound, because my neck was very slightly swollen. The ultrasound came back with the multinodular goiter, so she referred me to the endo. My doctor didn't send my blood work to my endo, so my endo said she was going to run it again and then give me a call. I got my results online, and the only tests that it shows were run were TSH, free t4, and free t3. I figured she would run something to check antibodies, but I didn't see it on there. I will probably hear back from the endo by Monday, so I'll keep you all posted on what she says. Do you think it would be something auto immune, like Hashimoto's or graves? I apologize, because I don't have a lot of knowledge on the subject.
Also, I've had weird issues with my hip joints since I was about 14. It never cause pain, just a slipping sensation. The pain didn't start until this summer. I went to a bone and joint doctor, who sent me to get an arthrogram and an MRI. It came back showing a small tear. My doctor attributed it to the fact that I have loose ligaments. I was told, if the pain continued, I could have a small procedure done- however, the pain isn't in one hip, it's in both- and as of about two months ago, the same pain has spread into my shoulder joints. It's all kind of strange.

Thank you all again for your input!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My doctor attributed it to the fact that I have loose ligaments.


Hyper-mobility of joints.

I have that and my hips "go out" quite often. It also tends to throw my back out - although I do have mild scoliosis and that likely contributes.

I do yoga several times a week and can actually throw out my back due to the hyper-mobility. I also can do some yoga moves most in the class cannot as my hips and shoulders are so loose and completely open up.

If you have the $$ go to a chairopractor -


----------

